# Paph parishii and randsii deflasked



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

Sorry I haven't been around much, I have had a very busy work schedule lately. Anyway I took today off and deflasked two paph species. I am really impressed with the parishii, especially the root development. Both flasks were easy to pot up. The parishii has a lot of plants with multiple growth and the randsii are generally one growth per plant. The randsii looked ready to come out and the plants are great size and look very sturdy but don't have the root growth of the parishii. They were all ready to come out though.

I plan to grow them inside my home until Spring starts in September and then they will be grown outside in a greenhouse. I believe that parishii can grow cool but randsii must be warm. Plants are in 2 inch pots which gives you a perspective on how large they are.

Paph parishii with a close up as well:













Paph randsii and close up photo:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice...  Does anybody else apart from me think that the leaf tesselation on the parishii seems pretty unusual..?


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Please don't tell me it's not parishii.............geez louise!


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, I have just done some searches on parishii. And they should have clear green leaves like other strap leaf species.

Looks like I've been sold something else. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Please don't tell me it's not parishii.............geez louise!




oh man, he's right...ive grown parishii out from flask, they werent tasselated..so sorry


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 8, 2011)

You still might end up with a nice batch of a desirable barbata species or hybrid, fingers crossed...


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - oh well. Hopefully I can establish what I have otherwise I have a bunch of plants (about 30) that could be worth nothing. I don't want to grow something for 5 years to find out I can't identify it.

;-)

The joys of buying flasks from Taiwan!


----------



## Roth (Jul 8, 2011)

The fake parishii are an hybrid of parvis x multifloral or sequential multi. I have seen the same seedlings at the TIOS in flask. The randsii are unlikely to be randsii too. By curiosity are those from Hung Sheng as well???

I have seen and deflasked thaianum from them too, they are definitely not thaianum as well, the leaves and tesselation are not right. Add to it the rothschildianum 'Arschfick' I posted in another thread, and we get a whole picture of their concept of the paph trade...


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes I think both flasks are from Hung Shen.

I have a feeling you are right about the parishii after looking more closely at the growth habit. They could very well be a parvi x multi and they don't look much different to the Jade Dragons I have.

If they were honest about the plants I would still buy them and expect the to turn out for what they are. But now I haven't a clue.

I have emailed the importer who is usually fast to respond but so far I have received nothing back. Will let you know what he says.

I do have a large randsii and the growth habits of these seedlings are very similar as are the leaves so I would expect they should be right. But who knows?

In ten years when the randsii finally flower I might know for sure.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 8, 2011)

oh bummer and a bigger bummer if you can't ID! Put that one on our *Do Not Buy List*!


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2011)

Darn, that stinks! First thing I did though was look closer at the "parishii" and wondered myself. Especially stinks if the randsii are not true. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm a bit of a diplomat, so I would tell this incompetent seller to drop dead!:fight:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

Bad luck on the species. Hopefully they will turn out to be something nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonderful seedlings, but too bad they are not the ones you ordered... . Let's hope they turn out to be something good as Eric said..!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 8, 2011)

The seedlings do look quite healthy. Too bad about the parishii.


----------



## Bolero (Jul 8, 2011)

So do I wait up to 10 years to see what they are though? I wonder if it's worth the space for something I may not be able to identify.

I am really confident that randsii is right after checking my other plants and photos. 

It is indeed to bad, my search continues.

;-)


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're planning to let some go as NoID paph seedlings, I would be interested to get a couple of each (not now, I don't trust myself with seedlings in the middle of winter). Maybe in a few months time, after they have hardened a bit. Lemme know


----------



## Bolero (Jul 9, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> If you're planning to let some go as NoID paph seedlings, I would be interested to get a couple of each (not now, I don't trust myself with seedlings in the middle of winter). Maybe in a few months time, after they have hardened a bit. Lemme know



Ok, I will let you know how it goes. I am hoping the nursery can answer my questions, if not I won't be buying from them again. I guess they will be cheap as NOID's as I won't be able to sell them as anything named if the nursery doesn't know.

If any Aussies want to know where they came from before they order any flasks I would suggest you PM me and I will explain what happened. It may be a risk for you to order from this source.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

Why the fuss? You don't owe this seller anything. You paid for your plants and he screwed up on the delivery and now you're left with plants you didn't want. Let the world know who he is. :viking:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2011)

I would give them the opportunity to make it right, if not I'm with Shiva!


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> I would give them the opportunity to make it right, if not I'm with Shiva!



I agree here, I hope that they turn out as something for which you can ask a bit of money so you have at least a bit of return of your investment.


----------



## polyantha (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope for you that the randsii plants are the right ones.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 9, 2011)

I wonder if the flasks from Formosa Orchids with the HS letters refers to the same nursery!

Paphman910


----------



## John Boy (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks to me like there are 2 different sets of plants in the first tray....


----------



## Bolero (Jul 9, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> I wonder if the flasks from Formosa Orchids with the HS letters refers to the same nursery!
> 
> Paphman910



They do use that abbreviation so it's very possible.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bolero said:


> They do use that abbreviation so it's very possible.



They are from Hung Shen because I looked at the Formosa seedling list and the Hung Shen seedlings and they are identical.

I recently got a few seedlings from a from an online nursery near Vancouver who sold me a Paph violascens, Paph micranthum, Paph randsii seedlings. They came from Formosa so I doubt they will be the real species. I am in the same boat as you are.

Paphman910


----------



## Howzat (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Darren
I bought many from ShinYi Orchids who sold the flasks as from Touch Orchids. As well as In cHarm who did their own flasking.
I am going there (TIOS) again next year, so if you can PM me or even in this forum, I will make inquiries about HungShen orchids. Thanks.


----------



## Bolero (Jul 11, 2011)

Well news just in........they believe it's Paph dianthum.

The bad news is that it's not a species I wanted to grow and nor do I think I can grow it.......anyone know the requirements of this one?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 11, 2011)

Which one do you mean, Darren? The 'parishii' is dianthum, or the 'randsii' is dianthum? Dianthum is very similar to parishii and is supposedly easier to grow and flower..


----------



## Bolero (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry I mean the parishii is dianthum.

The randsii we believe to be correct.

EDIT: Actually I just looked up dianthum, this should grow find in my conditions and is an interesting one to own.

I might see how I go with them. I am also happy to sell a few seedlings if people are interested later on. This one grows below 10C so it should do really well.


----------



## emydura (Jul 11, 2011)

If the leaves are mottled than it can't be dianthum. The leaves of dianthum are little different to that of parishii (they are very closely related). 

Dianthum is much easier to grow than parishii. The flowers are bigger but there are not as many of them. My dianthum is in bud at the moment. It is a lovely and rewarding species in my opinion.

David


----------



## Bolero (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok well I give up then. I don't think the nursery knows what it's doing.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 11, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Well news just in........they believe it's Paph dianthum.
> 
> The bad news is that it's not a species I wanted to grow and nor do I think I can grow it.......anyone know the requirements of this one?




Although dianthum grows in mountainous areas of north - north west Viet nam the climate is very extreme. Within part of it's range Lai Chau for insistence, temperatures in summer are often above 36C and sometimes above 40C, in winter temps can drop to 1-2C with the occasional frost.

So the extremes in temp are similar to Melbourne, only precipitation and humidity are reversed.

Mick


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 11, 2011)

emydura said:


> If the leaves are mottled than it can't be dianthum. The leaves of dianthum are little different to that of parishii (they are very closely related).
> 
> 
> David




David is correct.

Mick


----------



## Bolero (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, someone has suggested to me that it could be Wellesleyanum x anitum as the numbers on the flask are similar. So I will ask them about that but even if they come back with an answer I have to assume I don't know what they are for now.

Well the wait for flowering begins.........


----------



## Ernie (Jul 11, 2011)

If I were you, I'd print or save soft copies of their recent flask lists. That way, when they eventually bloom years from now, you can have a better chance of putting a name on them. Knowing they have (Wellesleyanum X anitum) etc is better than (some brachy X some multifloral).


----------

